# 90 gallon planted



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

Finally getting around to stocking it with fish after the heater exploded. Cycled for three months. Then added 40 RCS which are now successfully breeding. It's heavily planted. Lots of java moss. 3 nice lava rocks. One rock creates a nice cave that my 5 sterbai corys like to hang out in. 3 pieces of driftwood. One has a huge anubias growing on it that both the adult RCS and my 5 otos love. One creates a nice little arch topped with java moss. The last piece is huge and propped up in the corner to create an "underwater tree" with java moss as the foliage. Currently stocked with 5 cardinal tetras (picking up at least 6 more today), 5 rummynose tetras, 2 lemon tetras (I need 3 more after I lost them to the exploding heater), 3 silver hatchetfish (lost 2 with the exploding heater), 5 sterbai corys, 5 otos (I finally found some at the LFS and love them), an unknown amount of RCS (guessing somewhere around 70 since they are happily breeding and I can't keep tabs on them all), pond snails, trumpet snails and assassin snails. Running 2 eheim canister filters. Not sure on the specifics of the lighting since I inherited this tank, but it seems ample. Plants are happy. Working on getting the micro sword to fill in some of the open spots on the bottom. I'm open to suggestions from the great people on this forum as what this tank could use. I'll get some good pics when my girlfriend remembers to bring her darned camera. Thanks in advance. This forum has been a great resource.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok, changing to, can't wait to see pictures. Tank sounds great. 

Are you feeding the plants anything?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Pics or GET OUT lol


----------



## Bob-O (Jan 28, 2012)

Hehe. Will gets pics asap. My phone camera is kind of crumby and the GoPro makes everything fish eyed, which sounds like it would work for pics of the tank but it doesn't. Girlfriend as a nice digi camera if she'll ever bring it over. She's moving in, in Sept. Hopefully I don't have to wait until then! I want to try the GoPro IN the tank in a corner and get video.

Not feeding the plants anything, though I'm not opposed to it. Especially if it would help the micro sword spread faster. All plants are doing well aside from two ludwigias that are wilting a little. Which is weird since one that is 6 inches away has grown all the way to the surface and is sending off little side shoots complete with roots. Some of the java moss has grown into huge afros and needs to be trimmed, but it's home to a bunch of RCS babies now, so I'm waiting to trim it until the RCS population grows a little.

I thought about making it a discus tank when I got it, but decided on lots of little schooling fish and shrimp, and I'm very happy with that decision. All of the tetras school together. I need more. Cardinals were not for sale yesterday which was a bit of a bummer, but I'm glad my LFS refuses to sell sick fish.

Will get pics asap!


----------

